# Sarasota Bay Flats/Skiff suggestions



## Sarasotamiles (Dec 8, 2015)

Whats a good all around, reasonably priced flats boat for serious fishing and going to the sandbar?


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Depends if you want a flats boat or a poling skiff? If you're looking to be able to get in a foot of water and use a trolling motor when fishing, and spend more days on the sandbar i'd look at a 20'-22' bay boat, Sea Pro, Sea Hunt, Tidewater, Pathfinder (older). If you're wanting to pole some but not a ton I'd look at older Hewes, bay craft, action craft. If you're looking to pole a lot and have 4 people or less for sandbar days, look for a used spyder, mitzi, or ankona. 

It's a best guess without knowing your budget, or how you're wanting to fish.


----------



## Sarasotamiles (Dec 8, 2015)

Serious flats fishing. Usually getting out and wading. Not poling very very much but poling some.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

You should have fun with it and not be so serious about your flats fishing. Just messing with you. If you can be a little more specific it'll help us give some better suggestions.

-Budget?
-New or Used?
-Bait, Artificial, Fly?
-How many people do you want to be able to carry to the sandbar with you?
-How many will be fishing with you?

I'm guessing by your handle you are in Sarasota, I used to fish Bradenton area a lot with my old 20' scout, it would draft about 11" and I never had problems fishing the areas I wanted to fish when I was fishing mangroves using mostly spinning reels with live bait and some artificial. That boat would also run pretty quick with 4 to 5 people in it, fished well with 3 people, and had a max capacity of 6 which worked out nicely for bringing people to Jewfish Key. However, I fish mostly on fly these days and like to be back in stupid shallow water so that boat doesn't work for me anymore. I won't be able to fish with any more than me and another person, I'll go a lot slower, it'll be a much rougher ride in chop, and I'll only be able to have a max capacity of 4 on the boat but for the way I like to fish, a poling skiff fits my needs.

You have a wealth of knowledge on this website so I'd do some searches for what you think fits your lifestyle. It's a fun search.


----------



## Jake (Jul 20, 2016)

Sarasota is tough because we have a lot of open water which makes the runs to some of the skinnier areas potentially very wet. The bay north of the bridge can get sporty quick. I personally would be looking at 17-21 ft flats boats, not micro skiffs. If I can ever find a 21ft Maverick that would be pretty close to my ideal boat. Can still run for tarpon but drafts shallow enough for me...


----------



## Sarasotamiles (Dec 8, 2015)

You're definitely correct.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

There use to be a boat company that built 18ft flats boats in the Bradenton/ Sarasota area called a Flats and Bay. They were 18ft long and 8ft wide at the stern. True flats boats, but the down side was they had plastic hatches. There was a company called Famous Craft that bought them out and improved the top cap with fiberglass hatch lids. Then Bluewater(east coast of FL now) recently bought out Famous Craft and further improved it. So you can get them new, reasonably, or get them as old as the Flats and Bay 18x8. The hull is still the same. Floats in 8-9" of water, hull weight was 800 for the plastic lid model and about 1000lbs on the improved version.

Bottom line, it eats up big water but easy to handle solo.

The Scout recommendation was also another good one. A Hewes Redifsh in a 16-18ft would also be another good boat for the area.


----------



## duppyzafari (Jul 9, 2015)

I've been grappling with the exact same question for quite some time. 

Nothing flips my switch like a technical poling skiff, but with a kiddo and frequent guests from out of town, I'll definitely be pulling Dolphin Cruise duty. Hard to do in a 16' skinny drifter. 

I visited the Panga Marine facility and was super impressed with the versatility of their boats. 

I just fished ami after Tuesday night's storm and my buddy's BT Vengance ate the chop while we stayed dry aboard. 

Obviously, college accounts and braces money are a concern, as well, so the financial aspect of it is front-of-mind, as well. 

I'll be watching this thread closely.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Sarasotamiles said:


> Serious flats fishing. Usually getting out and wading. Not poling very very much but poling some.


So you want something that can cross bigger water / bay chop while still getting you up on a flat where you can get out and wade. You should have lots of options that can do that.

Don't sleep on some of the older hulls like a Silver King, Hewe's Redfisher, Action Craft, Mako 181, etc. They'll get you there safely and still float in 9-10" while maintaining some degree of "polability". And they won't break the bank either if you are patient and look for one that has been well maintained.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

crboggs said:


> So you want something that can cross bigger water / bay chop while still getting you up on a flat where you can get out and wade. You should have lots of options that can do that.
> 
> Don't sleep on some of the older hulls like a Silver King, Hewe's Redfisher, Action Craft, Mako 181, etc. They'll get you there safely and still float in 9-10" while maintaining some degree of "polability". And they won't break the bank either if you are patient and look for one that has been well maintained.


^this and this: http://mbgforum.com/topic/2875-1999-hewes-bayfisher/


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

I have been fishing the Sarasota Bay area for 20 years. I'm on my fourth Ankona skiff and all of them have handled the area just fine. I often put in at Palma Sola and run down to Whale Key/Bishops Point with no issues.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Shadowcast said:


> I have been fishing the Sarasota Bay area for 20 years. I'm on my fourth Ankona skiff and all of them have handled the area just fine. I often put in at Palma Sola and run down to Whale Key/Bishops Point with no issues.


.....except for getting beat up and wet more often than not. Then limited to only protected flats with really no more than 2 people.


----------



## Sarasotamiles (Dec 8, 2015)

Backwater said:


> .....except for getting beat up and wet more often than not. Then limited to only protected flats with really no more than 2 people.


Exactly.


----------



## Ambush1 (Sep 26, 2016)

Simple answer Beavertail anything. They are local. They have a great product that is reasonably priced. From there it is budgetary and a plethora of choices and tastes that will make your mind spin for days
.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Backwater said:


> There use to be a boat company that built 18ft flats boats in the Bradenton/ Sarasota area called a Flats and Bay. They were 18ft long and 8ft wide at the stern. True flats boats, but the down side was they had plastic hatches. There was a company called Famous Craft that bought them out and improved the top cap with fiberglass hatch lids. Then Bluewater(east coast of FL now) recently bought out Famous Craft and further improved it. So you can get them new, reasonably, or get them as old as the Flats and Bay 18x8. The hull is still the same. Floats in 8-9" of water, hull weight was 800 for the plastic lid model and about 1000lbs on the improved version.
> 
> Bottom line, it eats up big water but easy to handle solo.
> 
> The Scout recommendation was also another good one. A Hewes Redifsh in a 16-18ft would also be another good boat for the area.


Famous Craft, I saw one, the 23' skiff at Delacroix with a 250 ETEC, Tiny hull n transom for that motor. Sides were very low for that size hull, I still liked it but ......low


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Well my boat is 18.5. With a Maverick Master Angler Hull. I can go in just about any chop and have. Draws 8" or 9". I guess I have never had any problems poling it in Fl or NC
So look for a 97 or 98 Maverick Master Angler and you'll thank me


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Nobody else said it so I'll throw it out there. Shipoke/Dolphin, poles decent and will still eat nasty chop better than a lot of bay boats. Hauls ass, looks cool too. Although not as cool as a Lappy Hewes..... To me still the best looking flats boats every made, but the edge goes to Shipoke/Dolphin in rough water and speed. Hot, nasty, bad-ass speed.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

stephenchurch said:


> Famous Craft, I saw one, the 23' skiff at Delacroix with a 250 ETEC, Tiny hull n transom for that motor. Sides were very low for that size hull, I still liked it but ......low


I never saw a 23, just their 21.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

LowHydrogen said:


> Nobody else said it so I'll throw it out there. Shipoke/Dolphin, poles decent and will still eat nasty chop better than a lot of bay boats. Hauls ass, looks cool too. Although not as cool as a Lappy Hewes..... To me still the best looking flats boats every made, but the edge goes to Shipoke/Dolphin in rough water and speed. Hot, nasty, bad-ass speed.


I agree with the lappy Hewes and some older Dolphins. I don't know about Shipoke so I'll just shutup


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

@permitchaser Shipoke boats were built in the town I grew up in (Yankeetown) by Fred Archibald. Not sure which came first Dolphin or Shipoke but they were both based off Sidewinder ski boat hulls. When I was growing up one of my best friend's dad had one built, if not the last one made by Fred. I remember being like 13 or 14 and this dude trying to explain what klegecell was and why it was awesome lol. Maybe it's part nostalgia but those hulls had a ton of deadrise all the way to the transom. They won't get super duper skinny but they ride awesome and look pretty sleek.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

LowHydrogen said:


> Nobody else said it so I'll throw it out there. Shipoke/Dolphin, poles decent and will still eat nasty chop better than a lot of bay boats. Hauls ass, looks cool too. Although not as cool as a Lappy Hewes..... To me still the best looking flats boats every made, but the edge goes to Shipoke/Dolphin in rough water and speed. Hot, nasty, bad-ass speed.


You like the Lappys? view the Hoogs they were lappys with a pad/pocket bottom and +/- 13/15 degree bottoms, very fast bottom and built like a tank w/biaxial n composite back in 87....Shipoke I also have one of the 18' with a Merc 2.5L EFI 150. A little stern heavy but very quick, if the pad n pocket was applied to the bottom it would run like a bass boat + 5-10 mph faster min....


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Backwater said:


> I never saw a 23, just their 21.


The transom/sides looked low but that could have been because it is 8'-4" wide vs Shipoke is 7' wide, optical illusion maybe.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

I've fished out of a buddy's Shipoke. The way they taper in the rear like a bass boat and the way the hull is shapped makes them tippy and causes them to squat in the rear when sitting still. It's not my taste.

The best boat Famous Craft had, IMO was their redesigned top cap with nice fiberglass hatches, 18ft flats boat with the 8ft beam in the rear. That thing rides like a caddy!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

LowHydrogen said:


> @permitchaser Shipoke boats were built in the town I grew up in (Yankeetown) by Fred Archibald. Not sure which came first Dolphin or Shipoke but they were both based off Sidewinder ski boat hulls. When I was growing up one of my best friend's dad had one built, if not the last one made by Fred. I remember being like 13 or 14 and this dude trying to explain what klegecell was and why it was awesome lol. Maybe it's part nostalgia but those hulls had a ton of deadrise all the way to the transom. They won't get super duper skinny but they ride awesome and look pretty sleek.


Pictures would help. Yes those old Dolphins had deadrise to the back. My friend had one and took it off shore a lot
Thanks for the history lessons


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

permitchaser said:


> Pictures would help. Yes those old Dolphins had deadrise to the back. My friend had one and took it off shore a lot
> Thanks for the history lessons


20 degrees dead rise @ transom, the best ride of all the skiffs I have owned.........dolphin/shipoke


----------



## Redbelly (Jan 23, 2016)

Backwater said:


> I've fished out of a buddy's Shipoke. The way they taper in the rear like a bass boat and the way the hull is shapped makes them tippy and causes them to squat in the rear when sitting still. It's not my taste.
> 
> The best boat Famous Craft had, IMP was their redesigned top cap with nice fiberglass hatches, 18ft flats boat with the 8ft beam in the rear. That thing rides like a caddy!


I have an '04 1800SL Famous Craft. It is true they are a great boat!
The same hull the Bluewater 180 was picked by Florida Sportsman as one of the top five flats boats.
You can speed across the chop and fish in the skinny, at least I did yesterday!
I have a buddy who has a '99 Flats and Bay, and we will not sell!!


----------

